# So excited



## rugbyken (Oct 3, 2016)

I really am like a big kid at times I posted yesterday about the aire at Cabarcerno like most when parked have looked over the fence back of the aire seen the elephants and not bothered to go round, this year they have added 2 mls of wire in 4 sections that spread over most of the park . There are ostrich and guards sharing an area of about ten football pitches and about 30 large bears playing in an area with a pool etc 
 have got some good video but don't know how to post them


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 3, 2016)

Is the park open?
What are the entry prices?
We were last there, 5 years ago. All was closed,mid October.
Fill up with that lovely spring water.
Ask that elephant if he remembers us.


----------



## Beemer (Oct 3, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Is the park open?
> What are the entry prices?
> We were last there, 5 years ago. All was closed,mid October.
> Fill up with that lovely spring water.
> *Ask that elephant if he remembers us*.



Of course he will


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 3, 2016)

The park claims to be open all year except xmas & new year but I think still in development there is a new entrance outside the village and also a new gate being built just above the aire, and as I said the cableway is a new addition this year but stupendous, prices are €30 +€17 for kids high season it was supposed to change off 1st but they kept it full price till after the weekend this am €23 +14 kids worth every cent, incidentally there is a new app free from store called app Cabarcerno,


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice picys ,but what twit painted the horses with striped paint.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 3, 2016)

They were black horse just painted white stripes or was it vice versa


----------

